# Racing



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2001)

Will be taking our camper to Montgomery raceway this week end to watch our son compete in Super Chevy w-end. First trip we have been able to take in a while.  Wish us luck, thanks
Sorry if I entered this post in the wrong place. Oh well, guess one more mistake won't kill me!!
Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on Sep 26 2001  11:20:19 PM


----------



## Gary B (Sep 27, 2001)

Racing

Hi Chelse, GOOD LUCK, good to see someone is still posting. I was being to think all had abandoned this siteHappy trails GB








Edited by - Gary B on Sep 27 2001  9:06:54 PM


----------



## gpetry (Sep 27, 2001)

Racing

I'm glad to see it too - What kind of car is he running? I've been into Camaros and Corvettes for quite a while and have been to a few Super Chevy Shows in Gainesville, FL. On another note - I was curious if you guys have any suggestions as to how we can get more participation in the forums? Since we started the new one in August, Traffic was increasing pretty dramatically until Sept 11. From there, it seems to have REALLY slowed down. Are we doing something wrong, or just a victim of circumstances?

-Greg


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2001)

Racing


 I think all have had some problems logging on.  Read on another board where they had not been able to get on RVUSA lately and were wondering why. I think circumstances had a lot to do with it also. I was also beginning to worry about no post. I like this site because you can ask questions and not get bashed! Never seen the arguements on here that are on other sites.  Great site webmaster.
We are running a 76 chevette (don't laugh) that is not your average granny car. You can go to our home page http://www.homestead.com/BewareChevette/CHEVETTE. and see the chevette.                                             


Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## C Nash (Oct 1, 2001)

Racing

Well, we made it back from our week end at the race track (Super Chevy Show)in Montgomery. Camped in the spectators parking area and had a great time.  No problem with our Cougar 278 5th wheel even though we had no hook ups.  Had to turn the furnace on Sat night.  Got kind of cool in old Dixie. Two campers had the whole 80 acre field to our self. I wanted to try the show and tell but, the batteries were dead in my camera and I couldn't take any pictures. Son did very good in the races.  Out of 107 cars he made it to the final 9 and had bad luck in the staging lane. Car would not start and they will give you only two minutes to fix.  We didn't make it so had to forfit that round.  Also recieved editors award in the drag car class.  Will probably be in the Dec. or Jan. edition of Super Chevy magazine. The reason we don't get to camp much now is because my Mother in-law has moved in with us and we are taking care of her.  She will be 102in Nov!!  She lived alone until three months ago and did all her house work and cooking.  Super lady and worked hard all her life.  Really makes us understand how easy we have it now.  We tried to get her to go to the races with us but she stayed home and our grand daughter stayed with her. Still love the roar of an engine and seeing our son cross the finish line first.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## C Nash (Oct 21, 2001)

Racing

Had a great weekend.  Son won the race Sat night That was the last point race of the season so all ended well.  He finished the season one point out of second. We were worried because the motor was getting tired and needing an inspection.  Boy, the purse money came at the right time. We will start getting it ready for next season.  Will have to run my old Regal this winter.  Son thinks it's to slow.  He runs a 5.86 in the 1/8th mile and I run a 7.o.  I tell him the way I look at it I have 2.14 more seconds of fun each time I run!  Sorry about talking racing on the rv forum. Had to brag a little

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rv wizard (Oct 22, 2001)

Racing

Congradulations on your son's win and good points finish. Good luck in next season's run.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## C Nash (Oct 22, 2001)

Racing

Thanks RV Wizard
#8 winning made for a better week end alsobut, it will never be the same w/out #3.  My math is about as good as my typing also, I think the difference in 5.86 and 7.0 sec is 1.14 more seconds of fun not 2.14.  Dang, not having as much fun as I though I was.  Think I'll slow down so more.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

